# Soft proof in GIMP?



## TiaS (Jul 5, 2011)

I am trying to soft proof so my GIMP picture is the same tones as the printer I am using. The printer sent me a color card and I downloaded a copy to adjust on my screen. 

I went to GIMP color management and changed some things. But it didnt change the appearance of my color sheet at all. I made more changes and than even tried to display the filter, color managment. Still the color sheet image looked the same as when I first opened it in GIMP. 

Any tips to help me use soft proofing in GIMP?


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 6, 2011)

Photoshop does soft proofing by installing / using a printer profile (a file that you get from the printer/lab).  I'm not sure if GIMP can do that.

And of course, you have to have your monitor properly calibrated first.


----------



## TiaS (Jul 7, 2011)

How do I callibrate my monitor?


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 7, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> Photoshop does soft proofing by installing / using a printer profile (a file that you get from the printer/lab).  I'm not sure if GIMP can do that.


 It can.  It's in the Preferences menu under Color Management.  You just have to tell it where the profile is...


TiaS said:


> How do I callibrate my monitor?


You'll need a hardware calibration device.

This is one of the less expensive ones:
Pantone HueyPRO Colorimeter MEU-113 B&H Photo Video


----------



## KmH (Jul 8, 2011)

Here is a group of tutorials you may find helpful that are relatred to soft-proofing, display calibration and color management.

Several times here at TPF I have provided links to several popular online print labs (Mpix, Bay Photo, WHCC) that specifically recommend using the X-RITE i1 Display 2 display calibration device. X-Rite i1Display 2 Colorimeter Monitor Profile Solution EODIS2

Like so many things, the least expensive isn't always the best deal for your $.

The Huey and the i1 display 2 are colorimeters. If you want to use your own printer it too would need to be profiled and that requires a spectrophotometer like the X-Rite ColorMunki Photo Color Management Solution CMUNPH B&H


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 9, 2011)

KmH said:


> Like so many things, the least expensive isn't always the best deal for your $.http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/produ...CMUNPH_ColorMunki_Photo_Color_Management.html


I guess I wasn't very clear in my post...

I didn't mean for it to look like 'this is the cheapest, so you should get it'...  I was just trying to give the OP an idea of what the absolute minimum budget would be for calibration...
Since, as you know, the higher end units can be much more expensive.

With no indication of the budget the OP has to work with, it's hard to recommend things...  I was just trying to show where the starting point was.




Although, for my personal uses, the Huey would do just fine...


----------

